
Why HTML5 is in trouble on the mobile front - ukdm
http://www.zdnet.com/why-html5-is-in-trouble-on-the-mobile-front-7000003748/
======
f055
ZDnet is like TMZ or The Sun. Or like The Register :P Clickbait title and
ridiculous argument. HTML5 was never made to contest native apps. It was made
to simplify the web. To make its old structure more relevant to the current
content, hence for example <header>, <nav>, <section> and <article>. And it
works. Hell, ZDnet's responsive design is a child of HTML5 and CSS3. So, just
keep calm and move along over this piece.

